

Colorful Ruby Code In HTML Using CodeRay - philwhln
http://www.bigfastblog.com/syntax-highlight-your-ruby-code-in-html

======
Smudge
Would recommend using CodeRay with the Kramdown gem (a markdown converter
implemented in Ruby). Kramdown is a superset of markdown, and has a ton of
other nonstandard (but nifty) features.

------
hansy
Why not just use a Gist?

